# NARP selling their mailing lists?



## darien-l (Sep 17, 2007)

A few months ago, I decided to put my money where my mouth is, and financially support the advocacy of intercity rail. My first step was becoming a member of NARP. About a month after signing up, I started receiving junk mail aimed at, um, older folk. For example, I got an invitation to join AARP (you're fully eligible, the flyer proclaimed), invitations to buy burial plots, and, in the most bizarre piece of mail, an invitation to enter a contest to win a free cremation! This was pretty hilarious at first, as I'm a guy in my 20s, but now the joke is wearing thin. Of course, it could all be a strange coincidence and have nothing to do with NARP, but I have my suspicions. Are they making some extra money by selling mailing lists? Has anyone else experienced anything similar?


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't received any such junk mail, and I've been a NARP member for three or four years now.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 17, 2007)

Where do I sign up to win that free cremation?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 18, 2007)

Cremations are always free, just walk out in front of a semi! :lol: I have signed up with NARP a couple of months ago and I haven't gotten anything suspicous. But...I walk from my mailbox to right by my trash can so getting junk mail takes about 10 steps, two or 3 tears of the envelope, one small hoist of the dumpster lid and wallah.........no more junk mail!  "I don't want it, you can have it, I don't need it, you can keep it, Junk Mail! Junk Mail, Junk Mail!" One of my favorite songs by the punk band The O Jerks out of LA! I too, thought it was not too cool to be riding trains and then not be part of a lobbying group for passenger rail. I joined in June. You know....AARP rhymes with NARP...are you sure you joined the correct group?!? 

Al


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 22, 2007)

I've gotten a few funny junk mail offerings after joining NARP, but they were really obvious. Of course they went straight into the circular file.


----------

